

We, The Web Kids - a generation's manifesto - zalew
http://www.pastebin.com/0xXV8k7k

======
sixbrx
You use google and you're special, we get it.

<http://www.lileks.com/bleats/archive/12/0212/022212.html>

------
tsieling
"We are used to our bills being paid automatically, as long as our account
balance allows for it;"

This is my favourite bit. Point 3 of a manifesto. This will definitely go down
in the great manifestos of history. Just laughable, I've met a lot of kids who
grew up with the web, but none so overwrought and entitled as this one.

------
zalew
Polish original <http://pokazywarka.pl/pm1pgl/>

Author: <https://plus.google.com/117555350878436162140>

Republished by:

<http://boingboing.net/2012/02/22/web-kids-manifesto.html> (Cory Doctorow)

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/02/we-
the...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/02/we-the-web-
kids/253382/)

<http://owni.eu/2012/02/20/we-the-web-kids-piotr-czerski/>

and many more

------
mattdeboard
"One more thing: we do not want to pay for our memories. The films that remind
us of our childhood, the music that accompanied us ten years ago..."

I'm part of this generation (though I suspect older than the author of this
piece) and this is 100% ridiculous. Let's not conflate piracy with
sentimentality.

edit: I'm not British; would "twee" be the right word to describe this piece?

~~~
zalew
> I suspect older than the author of this piece

he's 31

~~~
mattdeboard
Suspicions: confirmed :)

------
tsieling
Oh, so precious, so special. What a bunch of crap.

~~~
rrgg
+1.

P.S. To the author: Some of us elders didn't "learn" to the use the internet
either. We built it.

